# Burt Dam Ny fly fishing help



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Im heading up to Burt Dam on the 14th.When fly fishing for Salmon I seem to lose quite a few fish.I know its not my fly fishing fighting skills as much of a leader/tippet problem I think.My question is what pound test leader tippet should I use I was using 8lb flouroflex but the Salmon seemed to just run me rancid...I',m thinking maybee 10-12 pound should do but any past experinces would help greatly...


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

heard a guy say today at the CRO shop day that he won't use any less than 1x for salmon (maybe you). I personally have no experience. Must be fun fighting em anyway.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the "Dirty Burt". lets go hook some zombie fish.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

salmon steel browns, for all of them 8-12lb maxima ultragreen

the only exception is nymphing for pressured steel and browns, then its your pick of 6-8lb or 3-4x. but for kings, floss them with 3x floss them with 20lb, works the same but one lands more than the other, go heavy always


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Buddy at Burt there are going to be as many fish as fisherman salmon season brings the worst out in Ny good luck and have fun!


----------

